# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Plan Nacional de Regadíos

## Salut

Es bastante frecuente que desde las Confederaciones echen balones fuera diciendo que muchos nuevos regadíos vienen "impuestos" desde Madrid, vía Plan Nacional de Regadíos.

Normalmente el Gobierno Central actúa a instancias de las propias Confederaciones, aunque también existe una fuerte presión por parte de las CC.AA.

Aquí teneis un enlace al Plan Nacional de Regadíos, que sin duda es de interés para prever un poco el desarrollo de la gestión hídrica en muchas cuencas (entorno al 80% del agua se va en regadíos).

https://www.mapya.es/es/desarrollo/p.../principal.htm

----------


## Xuquer

Muy interesante la página Salut  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ahi podemos obtener mucha información.
¿ Cuando se está refiriendo a "Unidades hidrogeológicas" se refiere a lo que vulgarmente denominamos acuiferos ?  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Muy interesante la página Salut 
> 
> Ahi podemos obtener mucha información.
> ¿ Cuando se está refiriendo a "Unidades hidrogeológicas" se refiere a lo que vulgarmente denominamos acuiferos ?


En teoría una unidad hidrogeológica es una cuenca completa.

Escorrentías, acuíferos, cauces, etc.

Por ejemplo: Unidad hidrogeológica de la cuenca del Guadiana, con sus acuíferos y ríos. Que a su vez puede dividirse en unidiad hidrogeológica de La Mancha Occidental, con su acuifero 23, las Tablas, y su cuenca, y así sucesivamente.

----------


## Salut

^^ Nopes. Una Unidad Hidrogeológica no es una cuenca completa, sino un conjunto de acuíferos que se consideran interconectados y/o sometidos a una misma gestión.

P. Ej. yo resido en la Unidad Hidrogeológica "Pliegues Jurásicos del Río Mundo", que tiene acuíferos como el Mingogil-Villarones y el Alcadozo. Se gestionan de forma más o menos conjunta ( = como "reserva estratégica" para beneficial al SCRATS en épocas de sequía, mientras nuestras fuentes pierden caudal). El conocimiento que se tiene de ellos es casi nulo, por lo que es difícil prever hasta dónde afectarían las extracciones de los pozos de sequía.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...onte-2015.aspx
La puesta en marcha de la Estrategia Nacional de Sostenibilidad de los Regadíos Horizonte 2015

Marta Moren ha explicado las líneas esenciales de la futura Estrategia que pretende desarrollar una agricultura sostenible, respetuosa con el medio ambiente y en convergencia con los postulados de la Directiva Marco del Agua.


14/05/2010

MARM- La directora general del Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), Marta Moren, ha participado hoy, en Tarragona, en la clausura del XII Congreso Nacional de Comunidades de Regantes donde ha reiterado la apuesta decidida del MARM por la puesta en marcha de la Estrategia Nacional para la Sostenibilidad de los Regadíos Horizonte 2015.



Durante su intervención, Marta Moren ha señalado que la futura Estrategia, que está elaborando el MARM, pretende desarrollar una agricultura sostenible y respetuosa con el medio ambiente fomentando el ahorro y mejora de la eficiencia en el uso del agua, la transferencia de tecnología al sector del riego, la utilización de recursos hídricos alternativos y la mejora de la renta agraria.

Por otra parte, la Directora General del Agua ha destacado que es necesario garantizar una mayor eficiencia energética continuando con la incorporación de tecnologías y equipamientos punteros a la modernización de los regadíos y mediante el diseño de proyectos de modernización que consideren la optimización de los costes energéticos. En ese sentido, la incorporación de la sociedad rural a la sociedad de la información, favorecida por la mejora de las comunicaciones en los municipios rurales, permite implantar modernos sistemas de telecontrol como paso previo para alcanzar la telegestión de las zonas de riego modernizadas.

Marta Moren ha afirmado que la Estrategia debe adaptarse a las nuevas necesidades del sector por lo que resulta necesario el desarrollo de aspectos tales como la formación de los regantes, la generación de empleo para los jóvenes y las mujeres de las zonas rurales o el desarrollo de la agroindustria asociada a las zonas regables, todo ello dentro de un contexto de sostenibilidad, para lo que se promueve mejorar la eficiencia de la gestión del agua y racionalizar el consumo energético de los regadíos.

Por último, ha recordado que en nuestro país se ha realizado en los últimos años un importante cambio tecnológico, ya que el riego controlado y tecnificado ha superado al denominado riego por superficie. Este cambio ha provocado un fuerte desarrollo económico en las zonas de riego y una clara mejora en los ecosistemas asociados a las mismas. Por ello, la Directora General del Agua ha concluido su intervención agradeciendo a las comunidades de regantes su colaboración en estos avances.

Bookmark and Share

----------


## aberroncho

*Regantes de toda España reclaman al Gobierno que recupere el control del agua y rechazan que las competencias se cedan a las autonomías.*

Las comunidades de regantes de todas España solicitaron ayer de forma "urgente" la aprobación de un pacto nacional que permita al Estado recuperar sus competencias constitucionales sobre las aguas que discurren por más de una comunidad autónoma, cuya titularidad se están atribuyendo las administraciones autonómicas en sus recientes reformas estatutarias. Mediante un manifiesto sometido al pleno de la asamblea y aprobado por unanimidad en el marco de la XII edición del Congreso Nacional de comunidades de regantes que se celebra en Tarragona, los agricultores mostraron su rechazo "firme" y "tajante" a esta "invasión" de las competencias constitucionales, que actualmente están abanderando las regiones de Andalucía, Aragón, Cataluña, Castilla y León, Valencia y Castilla-La Mancha. 

Este congreso está impulsado por la Federación Nacional de Comunidades de Regantes (Fenacore) que preside el cordobés Andrés del Campo. Fuentes de esta entidad han señalado que en el congreso "están representadas todas las provincias andaluzas y que el respaldo es unánime".

Además, Fenacore resaltó que "las comunidades de regantes están particularmente sensibilizadas con la importancia de devolver al Estado sus competencias constitucionales en materia de aguas debido a la Ley de Aguas Andaluza".

Los asistentes al congreso recordaron que tal y como recoge la Constitución en los artículos 149 y 18 la gestión de cuencas supraterritoriales o intercomunitarias corresponde "única y exclusivamente" al Estado, a través de las confederaciones hidrográficas y no a las administraciones autonómicas. Además, en el manifiesto califican de "inconcebible" que se "fracture" el principio de unidad de cuenca -"el agua es de todos"- que a su juicio ha servido de inspiración a las normativas internacionales (Directiva Marco de Aguas (DMA) para dar paso a un modelo "insolidario donde los ríos estén divididos de forma artificial por tramos autonómicos, una territorialización excesiva que antepone los intereses locales a los generales", señaló Fenacore. De esta forma, abogó por un respeto "absoluto" al principio de unidad de las cuencas hidrográficas y a las confederaciones como instituciones consolidadas.

http://www.eldiadecordoba.es/article...trol/agua.html

----------

